# Towing a caravan ...



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Does anyone know if id be able to tow a 4 berth caravan ...ive got a 1.8 Zafira Automatic ....

The caravan im looking at is ...1197maw..whatever that means ...Any ideas please

Ta XXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

You could tow on that however the bigger the engine the easier it is, you need to check length/width of the caravan as there are certain restrictions if the caravan is over certain length/width . The manufacters info should tell you

X


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Do you have a licence for it.  

My dh passed his test years before me and can, but I can't cos i missed the deadline and passed in 2000 not sure when the deadline was but you should maybe check. 

donna x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

aww thanks i passed my test in 1988 (yeh im an old one & dh passed his 1989 ... )...


XXXXXX


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Ah well you'll be alright then      

lucky you... I'll have to sit the towing test. money money money.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

My mum only said to me the other day will caravaning die out as tests passed after a certain year you cant tow   both me and dp cant tow so no caravan holidays for us which is a shame as my parents always had a caravan (still do) and it would be nice to do the same with Lewis

Oh well, holidays abroad it is then


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Think caravaning is taking off again due to current economic climate.  

Once I tried to help dh by reverse towing our boat into the water at Loch Lomond OMG everyone was laughing at me I was turning the steering wheel left then right in no particular fashion It was shocking so tbh I could do with the lessons       ...  yes I know i shouldnt have


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Apparently there's a website that lists all of the cars and the weight etc that can be safely towed. Not sure what it is but it's got "tow" in the title so maybe you could google it? Sorry that's not really helpful! I'll see if I can get it from my mother in law for you!


----------

